# Periodical Cicadas



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looks like for those in the lower part of the Northeast and extreme eastern Mid-west, you will be visited by Brood V of the Periodical Cicada....and I see that these bugs are found no where in the world except the eastern US.

Regards, Mike

http://www.accuweather.com/en/features/trend/17year_cicadas_to_emerge_eastern_us_this_spring_2016/56066745


----------

